# How to DIY a printing press



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

hello guys, 

right now, i still do not have a budget to buy my own printing press (1 color) 

can anyone suggest how will i able to make or build my own printing press? my primary concern is to be able to set a shirt on a palon/ board and place or remove my screen without misaligning the design on shirt. hope you all know what i mean. 

any inputs will be appreciated. images will be much helpful too!

thanks


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

Got $100? Then check this out.

1 Color 1 Station Screen Printing Equipment on eBay Printing Graphic Arts, Office, Printing Shipping, Business Industrial


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

T-Shirts For Fun & Profit has a diagram for a DIY press as well as some other equipment. U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology or Amazon I believe


----------



## firemac2d (May 13, 2007)

Most DIY's for one stations seem simple enuff. I was wondering if anyone can figure out what they're useing on this wood press to hold up the arms...

Klinge 4-Color Print Station


I've seen plenty of example's of people who have made single color press's but no multi color press's. Anybody got any idea's?


----------



## kel don (Nov 10, 2007)

firemac2d it looks like they used a cabinet latch from a boat...i've used them before...they work great, but have not used one like that...you can find them at any boat supply house or dealer


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

This would cost you more, but there are 1clr1st machines out there already made. One made by A.W.T. is around $200 but has a platen and is really nicely built. My friend got one when he just wanted to mess around and ended up making some money with it cause he could turn around one color jobs really fast. He had someone else making his screens so he didn't have to find a way to expose images,nor buy emulsions and removers. 

The peace of mind might be worth an extra 100 bucks, but I'd look around cause I'm sure there are cheaper ones out there as well.

good luck!


----------

